

Ask HN: How do I get into research? - random42

I am a software developer, working at a NLP/textmining startup, and am very interested in research topics on NLP. Researchers dont get paid as well as Industry professionals, in my country, and Unfortunately, My financial conditions do not allow me to go in academic research.<p>Is it possible to get into computer research,(publish paper et al.) without going to academia? Has anyone tried it?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It's pretty straight-forward. Write a paper, submit it to a journal.

To have a better chance to you need adhere rigorously to the submission
guidelines. Experience helps in complying with the various requirements, so
visiting a local university and having an informal chat with a late stage PhD
candidate or a professor will help. Buy them coffee, or a beer.

I've published from outside academia and it's fairly simple. The real test is
whether the paper is worth publishing, and whether it's a good fit for the
journal to which it's submitted.

------
gaius
To be published, a paper must be peer-reviewed. If you are not in academia,
you have no "peers". So your first step ought to be to find some.

